# Key West / Miami  2 Bdrm if possible...first week of April or Boston?



## ibe555666 (Feb 16, 2018)

Prefer key west or Miami area 2 bedroom in first week of april....would also consider Boston as well.....think marriot custom house has one in Boston.

Thanks


----------



## ibe555666 (Feb 21, 2018)

I COULD DO A ONE BEDROOM , MUST SLEEP 4?


----------



## chapjim (Feb 25, 2018)

Make sure this guy pays in advance.


----------



## ibe555666 (Feb 26, 2018)

haha....have booked many times here without any issues....cheers


----------



## chapjim (Feb 26, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> haha....have booked many times here without any issues....cheers



I couldn't care less where you book or how often.  But I do feel obliged to let everyone on this forum know that you stiffed me last summer and that if they are going to deal with you, they should get paid upfront.  To paraphrase Otter, "I effed up.  I trusted you."

We report bad behavior of people and entities that are not on TUG and there's no reason you should skate just because you post on TUG as a guest.  I just hope no one else gets cheated by you like you cheated me.

Every time you post on TUG, expect to see me post a similar comment.


----------



## ibe555666 (Feb 26, 2018)

OK GREAT......  WHATEVER!  I HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE......I COULD EASILY CHANGE MY LOGIN NAME BUT I HAVE NO REASON TO.......SO STALK ME IF YOU CHOOSE.    

CHEERS.....BIG EARS!


----------



## chapjim (Feb 26, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> OK GREAT......  WHATEVER!  I HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE......I COULD EASILY CHANGE MY LOGIN NAME BUT I HAVE NO REASON TO.......SO STALK ME IF YOU CHOOSE.
> 
> CHEERS.....BIG EARS!



Steve,

Don't start playing the victim.  You were the one that behaved badly.  I did everything to fulfill my side of the bargain.  You did nothing.

Call it stalking if you wish.  I prefer to think of it as a public service to the other people on this forum letting them know that they are dealing with someone who has a history of backing out of deals.  I am not interfering with anything you are doing, just telling people to be sure they get paid ahead of time, which many do anyway.

A name change might be in order.  So might a change in attitude and behavior.


----------



## Eudemis (Feb 26, 2018)

As I look at your name, "i be 666" probably isn't such a great idea under the circumstances.


----------



## ibe555666 (Feb 26, 2018)

I GUESS YOU ARE SUPERSTITIOUS???  666 IS JUST A NUMBER ISNT IT?   WOW.......MORE STALKERS?    BEHAVED BADLY?   SORRY DADDY!


----------



## chapjim (Feb 27, 2018)

What a jerk.


----------



## RX8 (Feb 27, 2018)

Didn’t take long for the true colors to show through.  Thanks Jim.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 27, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Steve,
> 
> Don't start playing the victim.  You were the one that behaved badly.  I did everything to fulfill my side of the bargain.  You did nothing.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.  I appreciate you sharing this experience with this renter


----------



## ibe555666 (Feb 27, 2018)

Huh?   I am the one being attacked here....my true colors??   Amazing, this chapjim guy thinks he owns this place, he's rude and nasty...you should all just admit it.  He should go on vacation and relax.  Look back at his posts, he is a nasty miserable human.


----------



## ibe555666 (Feb 27, 2018)

the tug mafia


----------



## chapjim (Feb 27, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> Huh?   I am the one being attacked here....my true colors??   Amazing, this chapjim guy thinks he owns this place, he's rude and nasty...you should all just admit it.  He should go on vacation and relax.  Look back at his posts, he is a nasty miserable human.



Poor abused Steve.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2018)

This thread has been closed and referred to Admin for review.


----------

